

Revisiting ADHD and Ritalin - tokenadult
http://www.latimes.com/health/la-he-ritalin-q-a-20110515,0,2543006.story

======
ScottWhigham
The lead quote: "Of the 10 former patients who talked to me, maybe only two
still seemed to be significantly bothered by problems of ADHD."

So we're basing our survey on 10 former patients who would talk to the doc.

~~~
tokenadult
He also helpfully points out that his patients likely come from a much higher
income level than the patients studied by Russell Barkley.

